# MY CLUTCH>>> WHO WANTS TO HELP>hahaha



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

i blew my clutch mudding this weekend and would not mind some help. so if anyone can help me sometime that would be great... thanks.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

i feel for ya man !! i pulled the motor out of the racecar yesterday and rebuilt not 1 but 2 triple disc quarter master clutches - now i got a spare too for my buddy.........


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

help?....


well, what kinda truck u got? it being a stick, im guessing a toyota or a jeep...


get a racing clutch for it, stronger/longer lasting.



dont feel bad, i blew my bronco up a helluva lot worse then a clutch. dogged the shat outa that truck, and it STILL RUNS. ford...guess they dont die to easy after all



Jesse


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

its a ford bronco.haha 1989 it has or had a stage 2 clutch


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

mine was a 1990 full size blue/white two tone with a 351



jesse


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Clutches are a pain..... Wish I could help, but you're a little too far away for an afternoon of wrenching


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

*ha*

hahahahahahahah 
get a jeep


----------

